# Cost of Living in Melbourne for an Indian Family



## amit27jai (May 12, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I am planning to join a company in Melbourne on 457 visa. Can you please give me an indicative monthly spends for a family of 3 (me, my wife & my son of 3 years) ?

Also, if you can give me an idea of locations which I can prefer for living. My preference will be a locality with Indians and a good school for my kid.

Looking forward to a thought provoking analysis & discussion.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i havent been to Melbourne but I did a lot of research on cost of living.

I was mainly doing research for 2 persons (me and my partner) and people say : 

If you have a salary between 70-80k per year and your partner has a salary around 60-70, you can live pretty happily.

But if you are just going to stay home and eat rice and potato 75-80k salary should be enough (your wife will be staying home and taking care of the kid)

Again in my research rent is the key factor in cost of living, so if you want to save a little bit money try to find a place a little outside of the city.


----------



## rattler (Nov 25, 2012)

I depends on whether you are coming on temporary or permanent visa [That impacts the grants that you can get]. But from main expenses point of view, here is the rundown:

1) Rent : 1300-1800$ a month. You can easily get an apartment in Zone 1 or a house in Zone1/Zone2 in this range. I would recommend checking out Glenhuntly or Ormond in south east for an apartment or any suburb in south east.

2) Transport: Roughly 300-400$ per month, if you would keep a car, including registration/insurance/petrol. Or 120$ for a monthly myki card.

3) Groceries: 500$ should be good enough for a family of 3. 

4) Internet: 60-70$

5) Water/Electricity : 100-150$ per month approximate.

6) Gym : 70-100$ per person.

7) Phone on contract : 60-80$ per month, or 40-50$ prepaid which has unlimited calls to india.

These are the basic expenses that I could think of.


----------



## amit27jai (May 12, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. It will surely help me in some planning. Also, if you can help me with following information:

As of now I will be going on 457 which will be valid for 4 years. Depending on first few months we will take a call for long term / short term. Though the plan is for long term if all goes well.

1. How about medical insurance? Is it compulsory to take some health insurance if I am coming on 457 (for a family of 3)? If yes, what will be its cost & benefits.

2. Fees for my child's education. He will be around 3 years 9 months by the team he reaches Melbourne 

Regards,
Amit


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

amit27jai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It will surely help me in some planning. Also, if you can help me with following information:
> 
> ...


You will be needing 3000-3500 aud per month on an average for a family for expenditure...
Yes, medical ins is necesary, u have to take for whole family, i am not sure but it shud cost you around 125-150aud per month..

For education and all, yes, u have to from yourself


----------



## rattler (Nov 25, 2012)

amit27jai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It will surely help me in some planning. Also, if you can help me with following information:
> 
> ...



Medical Insurance is necessary as mentioned above. Try to negotiate it with employer itself, as they will most likely have a group employee insurance. I believe its necessary whilst applying for the 457 itself.

Not sure about the child education part.


----------



## jananipi86 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi! Could you please state the name of prepaid card which offers unlimited calls to india?

thank you.


----------



## rattler (Nov 25, 2012)

Try Lyca Mobile, Lebara, Kogan etc. Or if you are getting a phone on plan from Telstra, you can top up an International plan for 10$. It gives you 10$ credit and 1-2c per min call to India/China


----------



## jananipi86 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Cost of living in melbourne :
Rent 420-460 per week for decent house 2bh.
Deposit : 4 Weeks.
And rent to be paid in advance: mosly for 4 weeks.
On the start itself you will be paying almost 8 weeks rent.


Bills :
Gas, water Electricity - will be getting bill generated for every 3 months mostly and it would be 100 foe each for 3 months. 
Total of 300-350 total.
Internet : 70-85

Transport :
If you are using public transport, And it will be mostly 8 dollars per day. Try for PT Victoria in Google , you will get an idea.

Groceries:
Rice : 5 kgs $11(Almost)
Toor Dal : 1 Kg $5 (Almost)
victoria elizabeth market: It is located in city.
Onions in : 1 Kg - $1.5 - 5 depends on the month.
Tomatoes 1 Kgs : $2.5 -8 depends on the month.
Potatoes : 1 Kg : $2 - 5 depends on the month.

Carrot : 1 kg : $1.5-2.5
Beans : 1kg - $4-8
Milk : $1.2 per liter
Bread states from $1 per normal pack 

Groceries budget : $600-800(all home items washing, kitchen, and general )

And for the super market veg price you can check in coles super market website.


----------

